# Great Life dog food?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I want to try a small bag of this food, though its not available in my area, so I'll have to order online, it doesent seem as expensive as other grain free foods (especially salmon and bison formulas), but I'm confused about the protein levels

Its 30% protein, but since theres no meat meal, where does the bulk of the protein come from?


nrgedients:
Wild Salmon, Tapioca, Jicama, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Yams, Blueberries, Cranberries, Kelp, Parsley, Garlic, Artichoke, Fennel, Rosemary Nutri-Coat: Freeze Dried Raw Food Saturation System: Green Lipped Mussel, Pumpkin, Squash, Parsley, Papaya, Sprouted Chia Seed, Kale Sprouts, Broccoli Sprouts, Red Clover Sprouts, Fenugreek Sprouts, Sunflower Sprouts, Barley Sprouts, Spirulina, Inulin, Digestive Enzymes Amylase, Protease, Cellulase, Pectinase, Lipase, Phytase, Xylanese, Hemicellulase, Alpha-galactosidase, Invertase, Probiotics-Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Rhamnosus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bacillus Subtillus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Wild Salmon Oil. Vitamins (Dl-methione, Lecithin, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acids Chelate, Manganese Amino Acids Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acids Chelate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamone Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin), Minerals (Calcium Pantothenate, Choline Chloride, Manganese Chelate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Selenium) 

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein-min 30% 
Fat min 14%
Fiber max 4% 
Ash 8 
Calcium 1.9
Phosphorus 1.36


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Lots of salmon? If I mix 10 ounces of canned salmon with 4 ounces of dry tapioca it comes out 32% protein. That salmon is mostly water so if it was a meal, which it isn't, my recipe would be about 3 ounces of dry salmon to 3.5 ounces of completely dry tapioca and would still be 32% protein.

Alfalfa is pretty high in protein at 13-17% but I hope there isn't that much of that in there. Good stuff but we are feeding dogs here!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I did some snooping around and theres not a lot of feedback on this food, the main concern is that they wont disclose where the food is made. Very suspicious. 

Heres the email I sent them:

Hello

I'm interested in trying your food, but can you tell me where does the bulk of the protein come from if its 30% (salmon), is it strictly from animal sources or plant sources as well? most of the foods need to have meat meals to bulk up the protein content, is it different with freeze dried raw?

Thanks


Heres the reply I got:

The majority is from meat source with a little from the other sources.


talk about vague... 
I think I'll stick to Acana.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

doesn't look horrible but certainly not a great food. just not enough meat.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

It does sound a bit suspicious...

The food is freeze dried, though, so the process may be different.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Sounds a bit shady when you research the dog food and no one can tell you who the manufacture is and you can find many different areas. I found Texas then California saw many different reviews about its great to its mediocre. When a company wont disclose who manufactures the product its just to weird. Like where are they outsourcing the actual ingredients from then? china? Pakistan? Iran where? I don't trust a company that wont tell you the plant they make it in and where its located. They claim its their own plant ok where is it then? I don't' like shady characters!


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

They only use whole meats so either they use a great deal of meat or their other ingredients are contributing to the protein content. They do use freezed dried meat and liver so I do like that but for my hard earned money, I would go for Champion.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

sassymaxmom said:


> Lots of salmon? If I mix 10 ounces of canned salmon with 4 ounces of dry tapioca it comes out 32% protein. That salmon is mostly water so if it was a meal, which it isn't, my recipe would be about 3 ounces of dry salmon to 3.5 ounces of completely dry tapioca and would still be 32% protein.
> 
> Alfalfa is pretty high in protein at 13-17% but I hope there isn't that much of that in there. Good stuff but we are feeding dogs here!


We've been giving Zio 1/2 of a 14.75 oz can of pink salmon twice a week mixed in with his EVO (which is already ~42% protein). He loves it.


----------

